# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأنواع الأخرى ( Other Phones Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  motorola u6

## chetoui73

salam
mon  motorola u6 a un problème de clavier: les touche 1;2;3 ne fonctionnent plus
merci de m'aider.
abdelkrim

----------


## unlock-instant

يجب ان تغيير كلافي اخي

----------

